# Lap Counting Software



## ThaDog1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Anyone know where you can get a free program that will work with an AMB20 system (older one) that is pretty simple to use. Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Try and look around on the net to see if you can find a Autoscore program download. We used it at our last race and wasn't to bad. Hope this helps a little bit.

Best of luck

DJ Mansfield


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

www.rctiming.com

our Club usees it with great success, print outs are up loaded directly to our web site 

www27.brinkster.com/farccc/

(its not a typo just copy/paste the above link to the address bar)

:thumbsup:


----------



## go1d1e (Dec 4, 2002)

Huh, never realised there was a difference between rctiming.com and rc-timing.com


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Laps Free from www.rctiming.com. Great program, easy to use and lightning fast tech support.


----------



## ThaDog1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*????*

Ok, where is the program...i am not computer savvy so to speak lol. Which one do i download. I did the registration thing...will they send me a link to it or something? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

They will send you a link to download the full version, It should be the lastest version. The download page is for updates and manuals


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i like how they list their competitors too..

ThaDog.. im sure one of these programs will work with your older amb20,
it looks like the rctiming LAPS program will work too.

http://www.rctiming.com/competition.html


----------

